
A major court victory for open source  - 13ren
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3775446_1
======
13ren
Katzer demanded $200,000 from Jacobsen's open source model train project
(JMRI), alleging patent infringement.

Jacobsen sued him.

 _After he filed the suit, Jacobsen found that Katzer's commercial product
copies some of Jacobsen's JMRI (which Katzer has admitted in court [...] )_

Jacobsen lost but appealed, and: _A large number of Open Source projects and
their attorneys, working for free, filed a "friend of the court" brief_ \- and
won.

I see this case not as a victory against patents, but as a victory for basic
decency.

see also (where I stole it from)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/752td/a_major_c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/752td/a_major_court_victory_for_open_source/)

